# I really want to show this summer, but don't know where to start!



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

I'd suggest doing a walk-trot or a dressage class to start out with. See if there are any local shows going on right now that you can just visit and watch to see how they work.


----------



## lizzie_magic (Sep 18, 2008)

Well firstly decide what classes you want to enter, then find a show close enough that has them, borrow or buy what ever clothes you need and remember to have fun, ask everyone you know about what shows are like, I don't know what happens at american shows, they seem very diferent from Australian ones. The most important thing is to have fun.


----------



## Angel_Leaguer (Jun 13, 2008)

I agree that a walk trot class would be a great place to start... also just going and watching a show will give you a idea of what is expected (clothes, grooming, etc). I love going to shows, the ones around here have many people that are more then willing to help out. Dont be scared to ask questions either.

have fun and good luck!!!


----------



## PiggyPablo (Jan 17, 2009)

Try to find local schooling shows and go to many of those for experience/learning. The judges are easier on you and you can learn while you show. They can be quite fun. They have green rider classes, walk/trot classes. Just do what you both are comfortable/good at and go from there. When you are both ready to do canter, there will be advanced schooling show classes for you to enter. You can look on craigslist, tacktrader and other classifieds to find good deals on show clothes. Some people have brand new or hardly used items on there that they just want gone. You should also look up horse show etiquette via google or in a horse book to learn what not to do at a show, just so you know  Good luck and have fun!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

For your first show you would probably just want to do walk, trot on the flat for beginner/intermediate riders at a small, local show. 

You are definately ready because I started showing after only one year of riding! 

Another option is something called "mini stirrup" where you do some flat classes and you go over several pole courses. 

If you choose either of those, you would definately want to make sure your boots and any other clothing and tack that you are going to use at the show are crystal clean!

The benefit of going to a small, local show is that usually the judges give you some advice and tell you what you were doing wrong and right at the end of the class.

Showing is a great learning experience and I hope you have a fun time! 

Private Message me if you want to know anything else about what I said. Hope I helped!


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for your much appreciated input.

I've actually never heard of walk-trot classes. I thought there was only walk-trot-canter. At the walk-trot, I'd be afraid I'd be with a bunch of little kids.  I am 21 after all.


----------



## xilikeggs0 (Sep 14, 2008)

Jubilee Rose said:


> Thanks everyone for your much appreciated input.
> 
> I've actually never heard of walk-trot classes. I thought there was only walk-trot-canter. At the walk-trot, I'd be afraid I'd be with a bunch of little kids.  I am 21 after all.


 It depends on how big the show is, but they usually split it up by age group. Don't worry, I'm 20 and I'm entered in a walk trot class next month.


----------



## wordstoasong (Jul 8, 2008)

Yeah, don't worry about the walk-trot classes. Myself and a friend entered them, being our first dressage show (I was 18, she was 15), and luckily, it was only me and her and both got high placings, lol.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Don't be afraid of the walk trot classes on a TB... that would most likely mean you'd show in the park hack/hack section right (unless America does things differently)... I very much doubt there woud be a bunch of kids in there. It'll most likely be younger horses actually getting their experience, or newbies to showing.
I'm actually taking my gelding and mare to what is called over here a "Green Horse Show" which doesnt even allow any cantering on the grounds. I took Evo last year inhand and he did really well... this year he's going ridden with a mate. And Honey's going to do both - big day for her!
Showing is fun, don't get stressed out by it. Save that for the top guns who do nothing but show hehe!


----------



## horsegirl123 (Jan 7, 2009)

Yea, at the barn I show at the walk-trot classes have different age groups so that doesn't happen!


----------



## kershkova (Jun 25, 2008)

in my area they have younge adult class for people in their 20s


----------



## appylover31803 (Sep 18, 2007)

OMG Jubilee I want to show too this summer!

I would look for local and open shows.
See if they have a website so you can look at the classes and what's to be expected.
A few shows I was looking at, they have beginner, novice and something else. Beginner is for people who can only w/t and have no or little show experience. Novice if for people who can w/t/c and have little or no show experience.
They also have it broken down into age groups (17 and under and then 18+) I too was worried about doing a w/t class and being with a bunch of little kids.

For clothes, try going to a thrift store, or you can get stuff on e-bay, or you can borrow it too!
I'm not sure what exactly you have to wear, I'm still trying to figure that out (Like i'm not sure if you need a coat, or you can just go in a polo)

Also, see what they accept (tack wise) The shows I'm looking into, they don't allow a few things.


----------



## ohmyitschelle (Aug 23, 2008)

Ooh I have to apologise... I didn't look to see where you're from and assumed it was America... my bad!
x


----------



## Jubilee Rose (May 28, 2008)

Thanks everyone for all your suggestions, comments and advice! They are all much appreciated!


----------

